# getting a tank up a hill...=loader towing



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

this was a bad start to the day...finally got the tank unloaded and in the garage.. even tried to use my pickup to pull the tag axle straight to make the corner easier...apparently a 3/4 ton pickup can't drag a semi tag axle very far...contrary to popular belief tanks are absolutely horrible for traction on ice and packed snow, in case you didn't know.Thumbs Up I LOVE my job...


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

cool pics whats the story behind the tank


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

How does that tag axle work? I'm not sure I've seen that before. Googling "tag axle" just gives me common lift/deploy dead axles.

Does it attach with something like an industrial-size version of weight distributing spring bars used on camper travel trailers that pushes down on it while allowing it to articulate?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

whats with the tank? looks like an abrams??


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I was just talking to an Ex-marine the other day and he was telling funny stories of tanks going downhill on ice and snow! just hold on tight!!


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I know we're expecting a big storm, but don't you think that's a little overkill? wesport


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^hahahahaha


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

theguynextdoor;1224781 said:


> I know we're expecting a big storm, but don't you think that's a little overkill? wesport


Thats funny right there, I don't care who you are thats funny right there.

And you definatly don't see that everyday. What size deere? 744? What were they doing with that tank?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

hmm looks like you coulda used tire chains for the truck


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

theholycow;1224756 said:


> How does that tag axle work? I'm not sure I've seen that before. Googling "tag axle" just gives me common lift/deploy dead axles.
> 
> Does it attach with something like an industrial-size version of weight distributing spring bars used on camper travel trailers that pushes down on it while allowing it to articulate?


they are called a stinger, and attach to the rear of the lowboy, and can use air or hydraulics to help equalize the weights.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

it's a national guard tank that we use at the local armory for training (inside) in preparation for a summer gunnery (shooting the big bullets through them -120mm -or 4.72inches for you non metric folk.)
I am not the truck driver so to answer the 'tag axle' question i just know that it satisfies the DOT requirements of 'spreading the weight out' since it tips the scales at over 68tons.

Due to a required city route of taking that hill and it not being salted or sanded enough it required a pull from the big loader (don't know what size but it is big). Got the route changed so when they bring the 2nd one this won't happen again.

They were not transporting due to the big storm (LOL) :laughing:since we have only gotten a dusting in a week and a half's time...:crying:

A big thank you is in order to all of you on P.S. since your diligence in paying your taxes allows me to play/train on this great equipment.ussmileyflag

P.s. it was dicey enough just trying to get it to turn into the parking lot/garage bay....would have never made it up the hill...(but in the summertime it's a different story altogether)


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice lowboy. You starting your own military? I hear Egypt is looking for some people.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jelinek61;1224959 said:


> Nice lowboy. You starting your own military? I hear Egypt is looking for some people.


not a chance...even with all the problems we have here it is still WAY better to be in the U.S.A. -I couldn't begin to afford one of these. This is a re-furb and so I am told costs less than 2mil. and the other point is that they still don't sell them to the public; although Egypt does have these same tanks -so if you see them on the news you'll recognize it.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

anyone else thinking "what size plow you think that thing can handle?"


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

s. donato;1224971 said:


> anyone else thinking "what size plow you think that thing can handle?"


Not after reading this:


carkey351;1224732 said:


> contrary to popular belief tanks are absolutely horrible for traction on ice and packed snow, in case you didn't know.Thumbs Up I LOVE my job...


Then again...maybe one of these can do the job:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_bulldozer


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

armored bulldozer thats awesome


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1224916 said:


> hmm looks like you coulda used tire chains for the truck





carkey351;1224954 said:


> I am not the truck driver so to answer the 'tag axle' question i just know that it satisfies the DOT requirements of 'spreading the weight out' since it tips the scales at over 68tons.


If he had chains on he would have bean fine. In Northern Maine they haul over 200,000lb of pulp with tandom axle trucks on private roads. The pulp trucks up there take corners like that every day and they go just fine with chains on.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

It needs growsers then it would be finest kind 

I used to drive tracked APC's and without them yes they were terrable, your thred's are solid rubber blocks, like having over sized hockey pucks for traction


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

carkey351;1224965 said:


> not a chance...even with all the problems we have here it is still WAY better to be in the U.S.A. -I couldn't begin to afford one of these. This is a re-furb and so I am told costs less than 2mil. and the other point is that they still don't sell them to the public; *although Egypt does have these same tanks -so if you see them on the news you'll recognize it. *


I find it ironic how we sell all our equipment overseas to countries that very well could use them against us....so much for staying ahead.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice pics of the armored Cat D9's. The Israeli army came up with those and now the US has some. There are a few videos on youtube of them driving over houses to get to insurgents inside. Pretty crazy.






The second one is some idiots wasting our money.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

theholycow;1224756 said:


> How does that tag axle work? I'm not sure I've seen that before. Googling "tag axle" just gives me common lift/deploy dead axles.
> 
> Does it attach with something like an industrial-size version of weight distributing spring bars used on camper travel trailers that pushes down on it while allowing it to articulate?


It's not a tag axle, it's a stinger:salute:


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hamelfire;1225628 said:


> It's not a tag axle, it's a stinger:salute:


i don't know if I thought of calling it that or someone else called it that, but I just didn't know what it was called at the time.. Thanks for the update, its good to have correct info.


----------



## hvy 1ton (Feb 6, 2010)

carkey351;1224732 said:


> ...contrary to popular belief tanks are absolutely horrible for traction on ice and packed snow


Until you throw some cleated tracks on one. The testing videos from Fort Greely are amusing as all get out.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

mercer_me;1225321 said:


> If he had chains on he would have bean fine. In Northern Maine they haul over 200,000lb of pulp with tandom axle trucks on private roads. The pulp trucks up there take corners like that every day and they go just fine with chains on.


you will never fit 200,000lbs on a pulp truck, a pulp truck is a straight job with a self loader on it usually with a tag axle, they are a thing of the past, hardly anyone uses them anymore they are ineffecent now with the price of fuel, legally you can only put like 75,000 on them and thats pushing it 46k rears 20k steer and 10k tag, now a log truck and trailer can haul why more then 200,000lbs with a off road trailer, usually 12 feet wide, i have seen weight tickets of 270,000 gross, one truck one trailer, not double trailers but that is 4 axle trailers also, usually load if they are not going to canada is 210-220,000lbs, canada not "supposed" to over 198,000


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

hvy 1ton;1225905 said:


> Until you throw some cleated tracks on one. The testing videos from Fort Greely are amusing as all get out.


Where is there a link to the videos. I would like to see a cleated track.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1226161 said:


> you will never fit 200,000lbs on a pulp truck, a pulp truck is a straight job with a self loader on it usually with a tag axle, they are a thing of the past, hardly anyone uses them anymore they are ineffecent now with the price of fuel, legally you can only put like 75,000 on them and thats pushing it 46k rears 20k steer and 10k tag, now a log truck and trailer can haul why more then 200,000lbs with a off road trailer, usually 12 feet wide, i have seen weight tickets of 270,000 gross, one truck one trailer, not double trailers but that is 4 axle trailers also, usually load if they are not going to canada is 210-220,000lbs, canada not "supposed" to over 198,000


I never new there was a diference between a pulp truck and a log truck. I allways thought any truck that hauled wood you could call a pulp truck or a log truck. I have a uncle that has a Ford 9000 pulp truck, so you would have thought I had known the diference.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

mercer_me;1227374 said:


> I never new there was a diference between a pulp truck and a log truck. I allways thought any truck that hauled wood you could call a pulp truck or a log truck. I have a uncle that has a Ford 9000 pulp truck, so you would have thought I had known the diference.


ditto, pulp wood to me is wood under 10", and anything larger is considered saw logs.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

04superduty;1229117 said:


> ditto, pulp wood to me is wood under 10", and anything larger is considered saw logs.


talking to some of the truckers you get the feeling that the DOT rules are B.S. in comparison to what a truck can actually haul. around the farm you can haul a hell of a lot more weight than what is legal...

getting this tank was tough enough- there was a dusting of snow and it couldn't be hauled due to the permit...bunch of crap really...


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

man could u imagine putting a plow on that m1 abrams that would move a mountain it has a jet engine in it they have a hr special on this tank on a show called ulimate factories
tanks are rebuilt in alabama and ohio they havent built a new on since the 90s


----------

